# Turissa ha alcanzado sus primeros 1000!!!



## valdo

*Muchas felicidades, Turissa!!!*
Un placer encontrarte en el foro ya que siempre eres de una gran ayuda y siempre merece la pena leer con atención tus comentarios. Me has ayudado mucho y espero contar contigo también en lo venidero...!!!

Saludos desde Letonia

Valdo​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Turissa por tus primeros mil. Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo, porque siempre se aprende algo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES TURISSA

¡Que rápidez sumando posts!


Un placer coincidir contigo

Un abrazo​


----------



## Priss

Felicidades Turisa!
Admiro mucho tus aportes en el foro, como dijo el buen Ant, uno aprende de ellos.
Es un gusto que formes parte del foro....


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Ya?  Qué bueno que podamos festejarte, turissa. Has sido de muy gran ayuda en poco tiempo. Gracias por todo, y ¡feliz postiversario!


----------



## turi

Hey!! Esto si que es una gran sorpresa, no me lo esperaba, de verdad. Esto hace que este foro no sea tan virtual sino que desprenda calor humano. Al igual que vosotros, yo también espero gozar de vuestra compañia en el largo y ancho futuro.

GRACIAS A TODOS!!  Juan


----------



## krolaina

Yo en mi línea...mil perdones por haberte cambiado el sexo en alguna ocasión...

Muchas felicidades por estos primeros 1000 aportes tan valiosos, en poco tiempo te has convertido en una de las más valiosas ayudas, ¡sigue así!

(Qué tal se te da el hockey sobre hierba?  )


----------



## turi

Muchas gracias krolaina, veo que mas que un montón de personas anónimas, realmente este forum es un montón de personas y como acabo de comprobar, de anónimas nada.
Gracias otra vez........Por cierto, lo del Hockey, solo nombrarlo,(igual que cualquier otro deporte) me cansa. Nunca tuve tiempo para el, pero mis 68Kg. me dicen que siga así. 

Un cordial saludo. t.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELICIDADES TURISSA!

No me queda más que felicitarte y darte las gracias por toda la ayuda que brindas 

Mil besos...
Cristy*


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades! Contamos contigo y tus estupendos aportes para varios miles más. Saludos,


----------



## CarolMamkny

Bueno... yo como de constumbre llegando tarde a todo... pero llego!!

¡Felicidades Juan! ​ 
Nos hemos encontrado poco por los foros pero esas pocas veces han sido todo un placer linguistico. Keep up the good work! 

¡Saludos!


----------



## turi

Una vez mas, las gracias. No creo que sea tan importante el llegar a tiempo para estas cosas, sino en llegar. Siento mucho haberos confundido con mi "nom de guerre", comenté hace poco que me sentía como un travesti virtual........ pero solo eso!!  MIL GRACIAS. Juan


----------



## Vale_yaya

turissa said:


> Una vez mas, las gracias. No creo que sea tan importante el llegar a tiempo para estas cosas, sino en llegar. Siento mucho haberos confundido con mi "nom de guerre", comenté hace poco que me sentía como un travesti virtual........ pero solo eso!! MIL GRACIAS. Juan


 
Turissa!!!!.. yo juraba que eras mujer!!!!... que de lo último que soy!!!... bueno mi querido Juan... espero que no te pierdas y sigas por aquí con tus aportes... Felicidades!!! ... suerte... 

Pd. Tanta gente me ha dicho que pensaban que yo era hombre que ya me da igual... mmmm..... PERO SOY MUJER!!!!!.... jejeje... 

Yaya


----------



## CarolMamkny

turissa said:


> comenté hace poco que me sentía como un travesti virtual........ pero solo eso!! MIL GRACIAS. Juan


 
Jejejejeje.... para mi siempre has sido todo un hombre (virtual )

Y pues ahora que es seguro que eres hombre ya te puedo mandar un beso Jejejeje


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Juan!

¡Pero es que estás arrasando! Esta felicitación te encuentra más cerca de los 2k que los mil primeros aportes que originaron el hilo...  ¡Sigue así!

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## turi

Gracias ERASMO, ya me estoy quedando sin palabras. Te juro que no me lo esperaba!!. La verdad es que me encuentro muy a gusto en estos foros y nada indica que vaya a cambiar de momento. Bueno, ya nos encontramos por ahí en cualquier hilo.
Un saludo, Juan


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Qué tarde llego! 

Bueno, en vista de las circunstancias mejor será felicitarte por tus 1,578 posts . Es un placer leer tus aportaciones, gracias de todo corazón por tu generosa ayuda Juan.

¡Saludos! 
Beatriz


----------



## dg_spain

Uno mi voz--soy más nueva aún, pero ya reconozco tu firma, Juan, así que enhorabuena...es verdad que este foro es muy humano, y da gusto "encontrarse" con gente que comparte el gusto de las palabras. Como en los cumpleaños, te deseo muchos más (¡hilos!)
Un saludo.


----------



## turi

Muchisimas gracias Beatriz y dg. Cada día este foro me da una alegría. Lo vuelvo a repetir. Detrás de nombres de guerra hay escondidos, ¿escondidas? personas de verdad. Es bueno no olvidar y mantener el respeto y la ayuda, que a la larga nos beneficia a todos.

Cordialisimos saludos, Juan


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Turissa: me da mucho placer felicitarte por tus primeros 1000 aportes.*
*Espero seguir viéndonos tan seguido como hasta ahora.*

*Un cariño muy grande y Congrats nuevamente*.

*Fernita*​


----------



## turi

Seguro que si Fernita, no dudes ni un momento que seguro que vamos a estar por aquí un rato y medio. Es siempre un placer cruzarse contigo.

Un saludo muy grande, Juan


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Juan,*
*Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Un abrazo.*
*Silvia*


----------



## turi

Gracias a ti por el detalle silvia, ya me estoy quedando sin que decir, pero lo que sí es verdad es que recibir estas felicitaciones es como tomarte un tónico, te  sube!!

Gracias!! Juan


----------



## Mirlo

Juan:

Llego tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca.
Muchísimas felicidades y 
muchas gracias por el privilegio de compartir contigo!!!!



​


----------



## turi

El privilegio es mio. Verdad que hace un año no sabía ni poner en marcha un ordenador. (pero me acuerdo del telex muy bien aun!!) El caso es que ahora aqui estoy y de verdad que me lo paso muuuuuuuuuy bieeeeeeeeeen!!

Gracias Mirlo!!


----------

